# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Sounds like war with Iran

## hope7134

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,433832,00.html


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=562_1223400388

----------


## Bruno

This will help McCain.  They have been talking for days how a war or world conflict would help McCain.  They found one.

----------


## Calpico

Another Gulf of Tonkin incident just waiting to happen!

----------


## satchelmcqueen

"Iranian Revolutionary Guard: "Your helicopters have breached Iranian air space. You have broken international rules. Your breach has been reported to the Iranian government. You are required to land your helicopters."

USS Peleliu: "No challenges are intended to the territorial integrity and sovereignty of Iran."

Iranian Revolutionary Guard: "Last warning, your helicopters are in jeopardy."





What????

Does it really matter if challenges are intended? If we crossed their line, then we crossed it...leave or else right? You cant just fly past a certain point and expect to be let alone because no challenge is intended.

What a crock.

----------


## raiha

I'm more worried about the WMD on Iranian ship seized by the pirates. Where's Jack Sparrow when you need him.
That was a headline on the fox news page same edition.

----------


## marc1888

The entrance to the gulf through the straits of Hormuz are actually Iranian territorial waters. Exiting the gulf is Omani.

NOT international waters as Fox news and the rest love to tell everyone.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

This BS again?

Didn't Dubya try a WAR in 2003 to get the economy out of a RECESSION?

Those DC Clowns try to turn things around through NATIONAL SECURITY, but every time they intravene, they turn it all UPSIDE DOWN.

The GE Money Whores, aka CNBC TV HACKS were raving about United Technologies soaring... Hmm, maybe the MIC is gearing up for WAR ORDERS.

----------


## Ex Post Facto

Hmm...maybe if we weren't sitting off their coast in warships we wouldn't have this potential problem. Just a thought...

It's like sitting on a fence in your backyard and complaining about your neighbors sprinkler getting you wet.

----------


## anaconda

Not gonna happen. At least not on any kind of scale. There might be a ship or two or a plane or two taken out. Obama will "come to the rescue" as of January 2009. His handler, Zbigniew Brzezinski doesn't want a war with Iran, so it won't happen. But I don't think it will happen period. 

But look for Obama to bomb the hell out of Pakistan and Afghanistan, and set up major bases in each, in a steady process of surrounding Russia.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> This will help McCain.  They have been talking for days how a war or world conflict would help McCain.  They found one.


*That's the whole Idea of it!*

Remember the COLUMBIAN Hostages crap (oh, MEAN CIA contracted AGENTS RESCUED)?

Remember the GEORGIA/South Ossetia/Russian conflict?(Oh, I mean, the GEORGIAN GENOCIDE on Abkhazia/S. Ossetia/SPUN as a RUSSIAN INVASION and GENOCIDE on GEORGIA) don't forget the US puppet NWO president, Mikheil Saakashvili

These schemes, with the well exploited Propaganda machines of the US MSM, with most are PAID by the government, to cover the stories (of course with the BIASed ONE sided misinformation provided) don't forget to throw in Oil, Gas, Energy issues... or evil drug lords, yotta yotta.

More National Security Council, Foreign Relations, covert operations of the US.

COOKIE CUTTER SCHEMES~!

----------


## Sarge

Yom Kippur begins tonight. 

Israel almost on lock down as they are worried something is going to happen. 

Unknown in market tomorrow with Lehman unwind on credit swaps. 

Time to remain cautious.

----------


## orafi

> Yom Kippur begins tonight. 
> 
> Israel almost on lock down as they are worried something is going to happen. 
> 
> Unknown in market tomorrow with Lehman unwind on credit swaps. 
> 
> Time to remain cautious.


war right after yom kippur?

----------


## Sarge

Who knows. 

They are afraid it will happen during.

----------


## orafi

> Who knows. 
> 
> They are afraid it will happen during.


I think their plan is to get Yom Kippur out of the way before they attack Iran, so they can have a wider window for killing Persian women and children.

----------


## weatherbill

no, I think the plan is to crash the price of oil to $50 a barrel, then bomb iran to raise the price of oil back up and to assure they won't be doing their oil bourse with russia and venesuela

----------


## Indy4Chng

Even if the government wanted to, they know they can't afford it.  It won't happen, concentrate on other things right now.

----------


## D.H.

> Another Gulf of Tonkin incident just waiting to happen!


Unfortunately so. Anyone hear about Seymour Hersh's report that Dick Cheney even talked in a meeting about a false flag event to provoke a war with Iran?  Anyone who is familiar with Seymour Hersh's work knows he usually ends up being right.  

This has the details, links to New Yorker article and a video.

http://thinkprogress.org/2008/07/31/...-for-iran-war/

Only MSM mention was on Countdown.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSRnDRmGvpg

----------


## Zippyjuan

Claims about the US attacking Iran have been raised since at least 2001 and pop up fairly regularly. Still hasn't happened.  If you want to see the price of oil shoot up- then you might think about attacking them.  That is why we won't.  That and not having the military resources available to fight them.  We do have enough to attack, but not enough to finish the job.

----------

